# Chino 2008 website up



## evangilder (Feb 27, 2008)

Looks to be another great year at Chino this year. May 17-18, 2008.

Planes of Fame Airshow 2008 - May 17-18, 2008 at Chino Airport


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 27, 2008)

Ill be there evan, do you know if they allow dogs? imy girlfriend has a small one that goes every where with her


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 27, 2008)

SWEET!!!!! Thanks Eric.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't know their policy on dogs, but you can check with the folks at Planes of Fame to see what that policy is.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 28, 2008)

Sweet! I keep saying it but I will get some cash saved to do the air show circuit in the US and Uk.


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks evan i will


----------



## evangilder (Apr 9, 2008)

Chino schedule is posted!!!

11:05 - 11:20 :National Anthem and Silver Wings Biplane Wing Walking Barnstorming Act by Hartley Folstad and Margi Stivers

11:20 - 11:40 :Thirty Seconds Over Tokyo *B-25 Mitchell Bomber Formation* Flight

11:40 - 11:55 :Tumbling Bear Rob Harrison and his Zlin 50 Aerobatics

11:55 - 12:25 :Hollywood Goes to the Pacific Baa Baa Black Sheep *F4U Corsairs*, *F4F Wildcats*, *Midway SBD Dauntless* *PBY Catalina*, *F6F Hellcat*, *Flying Tigers P-40 Warhawks*, *P-51 A&D Mustangs*, and Pearl Harbor *Japanese Zeros*.

12:25 - 12:55 : Military Re-Enactors Ground Combat Demo (During the intermission) Sherman Tank and other vehicles

12:25 - 12:55 - Chino Airport open for normal flight operations

12:55 - 1:25 : Korean Air War *L-19 Birddogs*, *T-6 Texans*, *P-51 Mustang*, *F4U Corsair*, *T-33 Shooting Star*, The Hunters *F-86 Sabre MiG-15*, Bridges of Toko Ri *Skyraider*, *F7F*, plus Ground War.

1:25 - 1:40 : The Horsemen *P-51 Mustang Formation Aerobatics* by Jim Beasley and Ed Shipley

1:40 - 2:10 : Filming the War Over Europe Battle of Britain *Hurricane*, *Spitfire*, *Firefly*, *P-51 Mustang*, 2x *P-38 Lightnings*, *P-47 Thunderbolt*, and 12 O'Clock High *B-17 Flying Fortress*

2:10 - 2:40 : Tailhook Legacy Flight US Navy *F-18 Super Hornet *Tactical Demonstration and *F4U Corsair Formation*

2:40 - 2:50 : Brian Sanders *Sea Fury Aerobatics*

2:50 - 3:25 : Air Power Formation Flight *Massive Gaggle of Warbirds*

3:25 - 4:00 : USAF Heritage Flight USAF *F-16* Viper Jet Tactical Demonstration and *Heritage Flight* with _*P-51 Mustang F-86 Sabre*_


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 9, 2008)

Would love to go but the way this year is going Im even going to have to cut down my trip to the EAA from 7 days to 4.


----------



## comiso90 (May 12, 2008)

Do they know if the Original Zero or P-26 will be flying? I may make the trip and that may be the deal closer.

Any other surprises in store?

.


----------



## syscom3 (May 12, 2008)

The Zero they have is origional.

If you are planning to come down, send me a PM. Maybe we can get together.


----------



## comiso90 (May 12, 2008)

syscom3 said:


> The Zero they have is origional.



yeah I know, thats why I want to make sure it's flying! The program states "pearl harbor" zero. I don't know if thats terminology for a different hack job from one of the movies or if it's the real deal. Are there 2 zeros - one authentic and one Hollywood hackjob?

Nothing says original ww2 zero will be flying.

[/QUOTE]If you are planning to come down, send me a PM. Maybe we can get together.[/QUOTE]

Absolutely! thats a priority.


----------



## pbfoot (May 12, 2008)

wilbur1 said:


> Ill be there evan, do you know if they allow dogs? imy girlfriend has a small one that goes every where with her


Man thats the dream excuse ! I'm worried about you

Good line up of aircraft though


----------



## comiso90 (May 12, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> Man thats the dream excuse ! I'm worried about you
> 
> Good line up of aircraft though



Jump on a plane Neil! California beckons!

.

.


----------



## syscom3 (May 12, 2008)

The Zero's are authentic in nearly every regard. I think the only difference is one of them has a replacement engine, the other has the origional Sakae powerplant.

These are WW2 veterans. No Hollywood rebuilds!


----------



## comiso90 (May 12, 2008)

syscom3 said:


> These are WW2 veterans. No Hollywood rebuilds!



BOING!!!


----------



## pbfoot (May 12, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> Jump on a plane Neil! California beckons!
> 
> .
> 
> .


The only thing I 've been jumping on is a huge vibratory roller for the rwy


----------



## evangilder (May 12, 2008)

The CAF Zero will be there. It's an A6M3 with a Pratt and Whitney, but the rest is authentic. Last year they flew it with the Planes of Fame Zero in formation.


----------



## comiso90 (May 12, 2008)

so, the planes of fame zero with the original engine and the p-26 are not scheduled to fly?


----------



## pbfoot (May 12, 2008)

Wish I had the money


----------



## syscom3 (May 12, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> so, the planes of fame zero with the original engine and the p-26 are not scheduled to fly?




If neither of them dont fly, I would be very very surprised.

Those are the two gems of the museum.


----------



## evangilder (May 12, 2008)

The Zero has flown every show that I have been to. I don't know if the P-26 will fly or not.


----------



## evangilder (May 17, 2008)

By the way, there have been some schedule changes. The F-18 apparently has a schedule conflict and won't be there. What they filled the time slot with though is uber cool. They are calling it the baa baa black sheep flight, four (yes FOUR) F4u Corsairs in formation, tail chase and some acro! 

If any of you go, I'll be on the crowdline near show center. Usually I line up to the right of the press area as you are looking at the flightline. I'll be in my usual "work uniform". The back of my shirt is the easiest way to spot me. There is a Red Fokker on the back of the shirt.


----------



## evangilder (May 18, 2008)

Wow! What show! It was really hot...116F on the tarmac yesterday. The winds picked up in the afternoon and it felt like standing near a hairdryer. I drank 4 liters of water during the show and still felt dehydrated!

The show was a bit smaller than in previous years, but what they put together ROCKED!

Here are some quick edits from the show.


----------



## syscom3 (May 18, 2008)

I drank just as much water and I still felt queasy at times.

I noticed there was far fewer vendors too. 

I did some talking to the staff there. I found out their ME-262 was sold to a German collector, with the huge sum of money they got, to retire a lot of debt they had.

Their B17 "Picadilly Lilly" is slowly being brought up to airworthy standards and no major corrosional issues wave been found so far.

The YP-59 Airacomet *MIGHT* fly this fall. Wont that be an amazing thing to see?

8)


----------



## evangilder (May 20, 2008)

I can't wait to see the P-59 fly. That will be cool!


----------



## Heinz (May 21, 2008)

Great shots Eric  Love the firefly and the Corsairs!

Haven't seen that Spit before.


----------



## evangilder (May 21, 2008)

That one is part of the Planes of Fame collection. It's a good looking Spitfire, and the white highlights make it real easy to spot.


----------



## pbfoot (May 21, 2008)

Great airshow pics , the 4 ship of the corsairs is a nice shot


----------



## evangilder (May 21, 2008)

Thanks. I am working on the edits for the website now and should have them up early next week, or sooner if I can. I have the camera set up the way I want it now.


----------

